# List All The WSM Modifications/Accessories Available?



## toystry (Aug 7, 2017)

I've narrowed down my choice to either an 18.5" or 22.5" WSM as of now (originally was going to go with a Traeger) but after reading all of the positive reviews, I'm pretty much sold.

With that, while GOOGLING and reading here on the forums, it looks like there are a lot of mods that can be and/or should be done to optimize the smoker to it's greatest potential.  Here is what I've found so far needed to make WSM "great again"....see what I did there, lol.

1.  Guru BBQ CyberQ Cloud

2.  Upgraded aftermarket stainless steel door

3.  Hinge for lid

4.  Handles for sides

5.  Caster Wheels

6.  Upgraded Thermostat (which would you recommend)

7.  Chimney

8.  Gasket to seal front door

9.  Extra grate on bottom to keep small charcoal from falling through OEM grate

10.  Terra-cotta saucer instead of water inside water bowl

As well as what's in these links:  

https://www.thespruce.com/best-weber-smokey-mountain-cooker-accessories-336371

https://www.cajunbandit.com/Weber-Smokey-Mountain-Upgrade-Parts-s/140.htm

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/weber_smokey_mountain_setup.html

Anything else you all have done?

The one thing I'd like it a table/tray for me to put things on and I've seen a few things on Pinterest, but nothing during my searches here for a table/tray mounted accessory.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 7, 2017)

I never had to make my WSM great again it was great when i bought it.

i have done no mods, just used it stock and it works great at making great food!

Its one of the reason i bought a WSM a few years ago, mods were not necessary for it to do well.

I have made PP, ribs, prime rib, brisket and I have even used it to cold smoke beef jerky

View media item 401650
My 2 cents worth do a few cooks as it comes in the box and then buy the accessories you think you enjoy the most after that.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## cornman (Aug 7, 2017)

Only a year into smoking, but I agree with phatbac...these things are great right out of the box.  Give its few tries and then see if yo still want to make modifications.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 7, 2017)

There are people that have added pellet hoppers and can run pellets.


----------



## shoebe (Aug 7, 2017)

Had mine for 3 years now and still love it. The only Mod I did was the door, not really cause it need to be replace, just liked the look.


----------



## biaviian (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't see the point in the mods except for the water pan and extra grate.  I have a guru but don't use it much.  On my 18" I do have holes for probes but not on my 22.  Casters are pointless for me so latches are as well.  To me the upgraded door is silly.  I have one that I didn't like because it lets in more smoke than the stock door.  I simply added a gasket.  The only reason I would get handles would be to lift a hot middle section.  If it isn't hot just grab it and move it.

I have a chimney but I don't use it much anymore.  Now I just use this propane torch.  
With all of that said, I have a lot of what you mentioned but I am not using it.  I have enough latches for several WSMs, casters for both of mine, upgraded doors that are sitting unused, two gurus that I don't use, and most recently a Hunsaker Vortex charcoal basket that I can't figure out so it just sits and looks sad.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 7, 2017)

I added a gasket around the door, got a second charcoal grate to crosshatch and catch the smaller pieces (especially lump) from falling through, and I love my bbq guru cyberq.  I use it for my temp gauge and to maintain pit temps.  I can sleep at night and roll over and check temp of pit, meat, and see status of fan so I can tell how my charcoal is doing.  Also love the fact that I can check and change temp of pit if I need to while I'm out (lower pit temp between sunday school and preaching because pork butt is done and just need to hold a little while),  I want to add the lid hinge, right now I have a curved piece of conduit above smoker to hang lid on so I can remove grate and put lid on and off quickly.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 7, 2017)

I added the hinge for the lid and love it. It's great not having to put it on the ground


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 7, 2017)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> I added the hinge for the lid and love it. It's great not having to put it on the ground


how was the installation?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 7, 2017)

TOYSTRY said:


> I've narrowed down my choice to either an 18.5" or *22.5" WSM.  Get the 22.5".  I've never heard 22.5" owners say they wish they'd gone smaller, but I do read occasionally about 14.5" and 18.5" owners wishing they'd gone bigger.  *
> 
> With that, while GOOGLING and reading here on the forums, it looks like there are a lot of mods that can be and/or should be done to optimize the smoker to it's greatest potential.  Here is what I've found so far needed to make WSM "great again"....see what I did there, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## mojavejoe (Aug 7, 2017)

I've got the 22.5 and agree with others that to turn out great Q you don't need to really make any mods. Mine came with wheels installed, which makes it easier to move. 

With that said, I was getting annoyed with having to find a spot for the lid every time I needed to open the smoker, so I added the hinge a few weeks ago. It took me about 30 minutes to install and I'm very happy with the outcome.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 8, 2017)

smokinbill1638 said:


> UncleBubbas BBQ said:
> 
> 
> > I added the hinge for the lid and love it. It's great not having to put it on the ground
> ...


It took about 15 minutes. Had to drill 4 holes. Very Easy


----------



## workedtheworld (Aug 8, 2017)

Small aside. I have a standard size chimney and it works pretty well, though a little finicky with the thin air here in Denver at 5800 ft.

What really works is a propane torch. I light off the charcoal in my offset smoker in about 4 or 5 minutes and off it goes. I do not lose all that heat from the top of the chimney. A flick of the igniter spoon to start is easier than the newspaper under the chimney.


----------

